#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  徵求隱藏版文章整理員

## 狼王白牙

說明：狼之樂園近期版面大改版，主機大遷移，有些過去的老帖子被隱藏了。這些老帖中很多是可以移動到與現存版面上。因為與獸或是毛毛有關聯。

在此提供三種難度：可以任選一個難度，但三種難度對於任務獎勵來說，不是有賞就是完全沒有獎勵。

難度一
，簡單：只要把適當與獸有關的、與龍有關的文章搬移到適當版面。任務完成獎勵，如果不是現任管理員，可在完成任務後選擇適當版面當上管理員，如果文章搬錯版面，管理員任用權取消。［本任務適合自認為已經進入狀況的會員。

難度二
，中階：除了很單純的文章移動外，可以把現有的文章集合成一個新的版面。這個版面不得與目前版面衝突，可在完成任務後選擇適當版面當上管理員，如果文章搬錯版面，或是與現有版面衝突，管理員任用權取消。本任務適合已經待上一段時間的會員，並且對版面配置有看法的會員。

難度三
，超難，目前會員紅峽青燦提出，這次改革的版面中，有很多文章是有價值的，外頭找不到的，可以做為歷史保存。這個點子不錯，但應徵者必須理解靜態 html ，有將論壇帖子整頁轉換為靜態 html 的能力。已經付費瀏覽的帖子不可以顯示出載點。不可以只是單純把網頁儲存起來，這樣會造成大量失效連結，且會員頭像也會跟著被封存。達成高階任務者，可以任選版面擔任版面管理員、活動企畫勳章一枚外加樂園幣1000元作為獎勵。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

所以說這是另徵管理員囉?
跟最初的那篇徵管管有無直接關係?
如果有獸要參加是直接稟報...然後呢？

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 所以說這是另徵管理員囉?
> 跟最初的那篇徵管管有無直接關係?
> 如果有獸要參加是直接稟報...然後呢？


沒有直接關係，只是幫忙把以前那些有價值的文章搬到外頭來，這次關了很多與圈子無關的版面，
這些版面並非沒有價值，只是我以前有用學校來做比喻，
教育就是從小學、中學、大學。。。一直上去，
現在我認為外頭已經提供了足夠的環境，例如小學生都有 FB 跟 Line
這個時候就沒有必要做同樣的事情了。

以前我捨不得的是在外頭無法求生的小獸，現在是看到小獸們已經有了各種棲息地，
我們終於可以往前進了，對於獸文化可以更深入一些。

但仍然謝絕以獸為名來合理化自己言行的行為，例如獸不必遵守任何規範，而是叢林法則，
所以強就可以以各種方式讓對方不舒服的言行，

有意參加的嗎，就是直接告知了。

----------


## 幻狼

我有意應徵隱藏版文章整理員, 並選擇當中的難度一任務.

----------


## 火狼

白牙大
我想要更深入瞭解一下難度三的細節
另外可否對於“已經付費瀏覽的帖子不可以顯示出載點。不可以只是單純把網頁儲存起來，這樣會造成大量失效連結，且會員頭像也會跟著被封存”
做更清楚的解釋
可否用個參考的樣本頁面？

我學過html
另外還要什麼技能？
需要做幾個頁面？
我想應徵
但要看能力或時間可否應付

----------


## 狼王白牙

難度一交給幻狼，他負責把 furry 相關主題抽出來，放至到符合的版面。

難度三的話可能需要批次轉檔案的技能，例如把這個主題做成靜態 html 好了，可以辦到嗎?
需要去掉不相關的連結及資訊，例如書籤、快速回覆、會員頁面連結等不需要的資訊。

這個主題好了以後，如果給 1000 個主題，可以辦得到嗎?
雖然有些論壇具有靜態 HTML 自動轉換功能，但是結果並不好看。

----------


## 火狼

是像這樣嗎?
大概做了一下=>http://rolls-steos.twomini.com/TEST/test.html

變成靜態html大概沒問題
不過1000篇主題
要用程是跑才行
我可以用java寫

不過不知道寫不寫得出來(應該寫得出來吧

----------


## 狼王白牙

真棒，火狼，大概就是像這種樣子。

不過，稍微簡陋了些，如果能把獸名、發表時間、有些文章中的圖片跟 BBCode 也包含進去就好了

火狼的成品大概比系統自動產生的還少了發表時間跟作者名稱。

如果能夠做漂亮一點就好了，包含文字有段落的地方，段落也要顯示出來，否則就擠成沒有分段落的文字，還有更漂亮的框框。

做得漂亮才有獸工製作出來的價值。否則用論壇預設的程式去跑就好了。




> 是像這樣嗎?
> 大概做了一下=>http://rolls-steos.twomini.com/TEST/test.html
> 
> 變成靜態html大概沒問題
> 不過1000篇主題
> 要用程是跑才行
> 我可以用java寫
> 
> 不過不知道寫不寫得出來(應該寫得出來吧

----------


## 火狼

程式差不多開發完了
這裏是輸出結果
http://www.rolls-steos.twomini.com/TEST/56934-FF25.html
http://www.rolls-steos.twomini.com/T...-委託中page2.html
http://www.rolls-steos.twomini.com/T...新人来开委玩玩-q.html

圖片的問題應該算好解決
只要把html網頁檔傳至樂園的主機即可
頁面樣式有問題的話稍微改一下css就好了

此程式可以做到批量的轉換
就差在gui的操作介面

----------


## 狼王白牙

大感謝火狼，原來不徵求的話，不知道狼之樂園臥虎藏龍嗷嗚 :lupe_yay: 

那麼，就任命火狼為已經關閉的看版文章整理員吧，把他們批量跑出來，

做為一個歷史紀念

----------


## 火狼

原本只是想說有個練習的機會就試試看而已
突然變成版面管理員還真是受寵若驚
不知是否能夠勝任
本狼也不過只是個常上網查資料的三流coder而已

不過那個叫"已關閉的看板"在哪？（太笨了找不到
還有轉換完的html檔要怎麼做後續的處理？

另外補充一下
那個程式須先把網頁另存新檔到一個資料夾中
然後再值行那個程式
把所有已儲存的網頁轉換成上面的html檔
所以我需要實際的頁面到那個版面來下載那個頁面

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 原本只是想說有個練習的機會就試試看而已
> 突然變成版面管理員還真是受寵若驚
> 不知是否能夠勝任
> 本狼也不過只是個常上網查資料的三流coder而已
> 
> 不過那個叫"已關閉的看板"在哪？（太笨了找不到
> 還有轉換完的html檔要怎麼做後續的處理？
> 
> 另外補充一下
> ...


火狼可以看一下 狼之樂園管理團隊 這些版面，
昨日給了火狼以下版面，
看不到的話請私訊聯絡一下。 
如果必須先把整個網頁儲存起來，那麼很多主題跟很多頁面，是否還需要開發相關程式呢?

 【旋律森林】 休閒娛樂區 	

  - - 趣味實驗室 	

  - - - - 趣味影音 	

  - - - - 趣味文字 	

  - - - - 爆笑貼圖 	

  - - - - 休閒小遊戲 	

  - - 泛用作品討論 	

  - - - - 影視及書評 	

  - - - - 電玩遊戲 	

  - - - - 動漫畫 	

  - - - - 其他作品 	

  - - 快樂生活廣場 	

  - - - - 電腦資訊3C館 	

  - - - - 影像轉貼分享 	

  - - - - 時事分享 	

  - - - - 美味獵食區

----------

